# برامج لتشغيل الـ cnc على ويندوز فيستا ؟؟!!



## kwspace (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



الاخوة الكرام

هل توجد برامج لتشغيل ماكينة السي ان سي تدعم ويندوز فيستا؟؟

ارجو ممن يعرف بعض اسماء هذه البرامج ان يذكرها لنا

وشكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (27 يوليو 2009)

نعم يأخى وهو برنامج Mastercam يعمل على ويندوز فيستا


----------



## kwspace (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

على مرورك العطر


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (5 أغسطس 2009)

كذلك برنامج Pro Wiled Frame V4 فيه تصميم كافة أنواع القوالب وتحليل إجهادات وتشغيل على كافة ماكينات التحكم الرقمي


----------



## kwspace (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز

اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة


----------

